# Topics > Robotics > Smartphone robots >  Synergy SWAN, telepresence robot, RBOT, Moscow, Russia

## Airicist

Manufacturer - RBOT

rbot.com/?page_id=15

----------


## Airicist

Article "This Telepresence Robot Is Powered By a Smartphone"

by Emily Price
May 24, 2013

----------


## Airicist

R.bot "Synergy SWAN" dance & presentation

Published on Aug 2, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Russian Robot Company rbot.com presents Android Telepresence Robot 

 Published on Apr 25, 2014




> R.Bot 100 presents a Telepresence Robot, just insert whatever Android device you want with USB Host support in it's stand, phone or tablet, and your Android device becomes thebrain and the displayfor this telepresence robot, which can drive around and extend or retract and turn it's head based on either manual remote telepresence control or also by voice recognition, gesture recognition and autonomous algorithms and AI response. RBOT.COM R.BOT has Synergy Swan, Synergy Mime and R.BOT Mini, can be used at stores, restaurants, schools, shopping centers, trade shows and at companies who want to for example let the CEO remotely roam around the office.
> 
> Filmed at the HKTDC Hong Kong Electronics Fair (Spring Edition) 2014

----------


## Airicist

Published on Aug 25, 2015

----------

